# Purigen - just want to be sure



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a new (3 months old) large aquarium - 500g.

I can't grow plants like I can in my other aquariums. This aquarium has tons of light (halides, flourescent - looks like daylight in there). And my Amazon sword is slowly shrinking away. (not dying, just getting smaller and smaller). I have java moss and it is doing nothing. And I have tons of brown algae on everything (I keep the glass clean) - and the pleco's love eating it....but nothing green.

My water clarity is poor and under the microscope - I have microscopic algae (brown/green).

Here is a picture:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/mjz_3348/IMG_0899.jpg

Notice the "milkiness" - (not bacteria - it's microscopic algae)

Ammonia, Nitrite is zero. Nitrate is 5 ppm.

The only difference between this aquarium and my others is that I have purigen in the two 2260 Eheim's. I use it to keep the tannins from the wood in the aquarium under control - and also - this is a Discus aquarium - water temp is 84 degrees F.
I also have a 70 gallon sump/trickle filter for added bio-filtration.

I can't get the water clear and I can't grow plants (which I figure will take care of the brown algae once I get them going)

Is it the purigen?  Should I remove the purigen?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would remove the purigen. Not for the plants' sake, but for the Discus. They like tannins. 

Are the lights the right spectrum for the plants? 

I have a hard time with plants in very warm tanks.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with diana, your temp is most likely going to be an issue for most plants. Moss has a tough time growing at higher temperatures such as yours. I didn't see anything about ferts or co2 in your post. When you have high lighting, co2 and ferts are usually needed. However, the moss and sword you have can grow in most anything. Any additional info about your lights would help (i.e. wattage, number of bulbs, kelvin rating "K") Also, swords like your amazon sword need fertilizer at the roots, via root tabs. You can find these on aquariumplants.com. I would guess the algae is from excess light. The water cloudiness is probably from the tannins in the water too. 

Your hardscape looks amazing though, i wish i could set up a discus tank:sad:


----------

